
Safari 14 added WebP image support - ksec
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/safari-release-notes/safari-14-beta-release-notes
======
citrusui
This is great to see, but I really hope the WebKit team gets around to
supporting OGG and WEBM. These media files are extremely popular on
imageboards and Wikipedia.

